# Rhom? What Kind?



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

I'd on this fish?

http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs559.ash2/148164_500784618199_502073199_7236907_7292847_n.jpg


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks like a rhom to me


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks like a gold diamond rhom to me.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

X2 on golden rhom


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

****** said:


> Looks like a rhom to me


X2


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

thx guys!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

A rhom is a rhom is a rhom is a rhom is a rhom is a rhom is a rhom is a rhom.

I think its a rhom.


----------

